
Ask HN: What would you do if you could take a break from your career? - miffed
I&#x27;m at a point where I&#x27;m considering taking a break from my career as a developer. I have no children but it&#x27;s something I want to happen at some point so fancy doing something before I settle down. What would you do if you were in my position?
======
poulsbohemian
Travel definitely, but also explore your hobbies. Always wanted to hike the
pacific crest trail? Go do it. Always wanted to make handcrafted musical
instruments? Go find an apprenticeship. Think taking a class on woodblock
printing sounds interesting? Do it. As someone married with three kids and on
the cusp of 40 who never took that moment to explore anything outside work,
I'd strongly encourage you to go explore those hobbies and creative interests
- you might find you don't want to come back to development.

------
jimminy
Spend more time with family and friends, particularly the older ones. There
are stories trapped in those bodies, and they won't last forever. You could
pass these things down in the future.

------
engined
Travel. Extensively. You will never regret it, you will always remember it,
and you will always have a story or 10 to tell people when socializing. Parts
of the developing world (India, Thailand, parts of South and Central America)
are still cheap enough, and interesting enough, that you can get by on $1,000
or so a month while still living relatively well. I spent several months
traveling >4 years ago while transitioning between both job and countries, and
still talk and think about it often.

~~~
miffed
Thanks for the suggestion. I've never felt compelled to travel although I've
been to Japan and would like to go again. I feel like going abroad to do
something might be more up my street. Do what? Is the question.

------
vram22
As others have said in this thread, travel is one sure way to get some
interesting experiences (including of the Chinese kind [1] :)

I once stayed in a hut on a beach, 5-10 seconds away from the water's edge
(depending on the tide), for 3-4 weeks. Could hear the roar of the ocean all
night (and day). Good experience.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_you_live_in_interesting_tim...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_you_live_in_interesting_times)

------
pjungwir
I left my programming job in 2004 and spend the next 5-6 years studying, first
a year of theology and then rest on Greek and Latin. It was probably not the
best move career-wise, but it's something I had always wanted to try. I
learned I'm happier coding, and that Greek is more fun as an amateur than a
professional. Now I'm back in development, this time as a freelancer, and
things seem to have worked out just fine. I have no regrets.

~~~
sarisari
For learning Greek - were you a grad student?

~~~
pjungwir
I took two years of night classes while working, then I spent another year
reading Greek texts with a friend while I took Latin night classes. Then
another couple years reading on my own (overlapping with the theology year),
then a postbaccalaureate year, then grad school. :-)

------
27182818284
Whatever you do, follow the _The Moth 's_ advice and make it "story worthy"

Try to imagine yourself later telling the story:

"Oh I started a company" then it might not be that story worthy vs "I applied
to an accelerator in another country, moved there, and started a company."
Instead of "I cooked everyday," make it "I cooked something new everyday, no
exceptions."

~~~
peteypao
Starting a company is not story-worthy enough?

~~~
27182818284
Maybe that's not the best example.

What I mean is something like...for example, the guy who has five companies
and starts a sixth one isn't nearly as story-worthy as the gal who quits their
full-time job and moves cross country to start their first company.

Of course it isn't an absolute rule by any means but it might be helpful. At
some level it is probably in the same family as sayings like "Get out of your
comfort zone" and such.

------
patrickfl
Develop my hobbies, outside of my career (my career is also my hobby.)

In addition to tech, I like working with wood, electronics, and firearms.
Would like to be able to build cooler things with electronics, wood and be a
better shooter. I do all of these things a lot in my spare time but would like
to do so more often.

------
owly
There is no substitute for travel. Experience the world while you have the
freedom. It will change your life.

------
abdulqabiz
Primarily: \- motorcycle touring (within India) \- read \- meet people

and whenever I can, I would: \- teach and mentor (programming, electronics,
critical thinking) to my nephews, son and some school students \- hack (code,
diy, electronics) to build things for my home, motorcycle, and kid

------
japhyr
I'm a teacher by career. If I had the opportunity today, I'd go do an
internship in SV for the experience.

But when I was in your shoes I spent 13 months living on a bicycle. I was 26
when I did that, and it's kept me grounded for the last 16 years.

Go have an adventure!

------
jags-v
Learn a new language and take care of your health.This would be a good time to
evaluate your financial well being too.You could volunteer too.You would be
able view the same things from a very different perspective.

------
wilhempujar
I'd travel the hell out around the world, then start a company with (most
likely) better human skills and start a family with amazing stories to tell my
kids when they grow up.

------
harpb
I am currently in between jobs. I spent most of my time catching up on TV
shows, Movies and learning dancing.

------
jhildings
Maybe a course in something totally different in another country? Art or
philosophy for example

------
weishigoname
do the thing you really like, I like to start a project, private, or open-
source, I spend on it full-time, never worry about someone will disturb you,
that is wonderful, and I think it will helpful to you next career

------
yulaow
Go live in another country for 6-12 months

------
sjs382
Stained Glass & Woodworking.

